# alcohol free



## naxxy (Jan 7, 2010)

How do i make alcohol free wine?


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't they call that fruit juice?


----------



## naxxy (Jan 7, 2010)

they say its alcohol free. atleast they label it that in our shops!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2010)

naxxy said:


> How do i make alcohol free wine?



YOU CAN'T ! Its called JUICE!
Now what do you really want here? All of your post make no sense.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> YOU CAN'T ! Its called JUICE!
> Now what do you really want here? All of your post make no sense.


Tom:

Apparently you need to get out into the real world more, and take your meds.  Not a nice way to welcome a new member.

Naxxy:

I don't know about Botswana Africe, but some grocery stores in Canada and the USA carry "de-alcoholized" wine and beer. I believe it is 'real wine' that has somehow had the alcohol removed. The beers tend to be 0.5% alcohol, so not really alcohol-free, but low enough that liquor regs do not apply. I don't recall looking closely at these wines. These are different from the high-salt cooking wines.

This question has been asked before on another forum, but I don't believe that anybody had any good ideas on how to do it.

One questioner wanted very low alcohol wine to serve at a major family party (anniversary or something similar), so that the many kids could join in the toasts and what-not. Sort of, a training wine. I think they ended up using apple juice for the kids. But that discussion was a couple of years ago.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2010)

Steve,
So we are now criticizing messages? Take it private if you want to critique.
One thing we try to do is spark conversation and weed out spamers. So far the 3 messages he sent made no sense. 
Gee am I the only one that said it is juice?


----------



## Torch404 (Jan 7, 2010)

You could always make regular wine and then heat it on the stove untill most of the good stuff evaporates.  Can't really say what the effect on the wine might be.


CPFAN: is it the salt content that makes something a cooking wine rather then a drinking wine?


----------



## BobF (Jan 7, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> You could always make regular wine and then heat it on the stove untill most of the good stuff evaporates.  Can't really say what the effect on the wine might be.
> 
> 
> CPFAN: is it the salt content that makes something a cooking wine rather then a drinking wine?


 

I haven't tried it b/c I want alcohol, but freezing might be an option.


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 7, 2010)

I have seen sparkling fruit juices sold in the wine section. We had bought some for the kids to have at Christmas. All it really was, is fizzy fruit juice.
It came in a champagne bottle.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2010)

BobF said:


> I haven't tried it b/c I want alcohol, but freezing might be an option.



Sadly, no. If so, I'd do it for my pregnant wife who is missing her wine with dinner. Freezing would allow you to remove some of the water, but the alcohol and flavor would remain. In fact, you'd be increasing the alcohol.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2010)

whine4wine said:


> I have seen sparkling fruit juices sold in the wine section. We had bought some for the kids to have at Christmas. All it really was, is fizzy fruit juice.
> It came in a champagne bottle.



Yeah... I used to drink that stuff on New Years eve when I was a wee lad. It was fun to pop the cork on my bottle when the adults were popping their champagne corks. The sparkling cider within the bottle wasn't bad to drink, either.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Torch404 said:


> CPFAN: is it the salt content that makes something a cooking wine rather then a drinking wine?


I've never actually tried cooking wine, but it was my understanding that it is so salty as to be undrinkable.

Here's a quote from a page I just found, no guarantees that it is correct.


> Generally, a Cooking Wine will contain approximately 1 teaspoon of salt for each 8 ounces of wine. Commercial cooking wines are not made for drinking and contain no alcohol, which would evaporate during cooking if the alcohol was present.



Steve


----------



## Dugger (Jan 7, 2010)

I have no idea how to make alcohol free wine, but it must be possible to make low alcohol wine. I'm wondering if it might be something like making root beer. Perhaps if the sugar content of the must or juice was low enough, you could mix the juice and yeast and bottle right away - from what I understand, the fermentation begins, reaches a certain point and the resulting pressure in the bottle then kills the yeast. You would have a low alcohol but carbonated wine - I suppose this is like priming beer as well. I don't know how you get it non - carbonated - open it and let it go flat!?
Anyway, it's an interesting question.
.. Doug


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 7, 2010)

alcohol evaporates at a lower temperature than water

Not quite. Alcohol and water will BOTH evaporate at room temperature -- ie, a container of water left in the open in a room will eventually lose all of its water, just like a container of alcohol. The alcohol DOES, however, evaporate FASTER than the water does.

It is almost the same thing to say that the BOILING point of alcohol is lower than the boiling point of water.

When the temperature of a liquid is above its boiling point, it can no longer remain in a liquid form -- all of it goes into a gas, almost all at once.

When a liquid is below its boiling point, SOME of it goes into a gaseous state. This fractional evaporation rate is dependent upon many things, including temperature.

That you can use the faster evaporation rate (or lower boiling point) of alcohol over water to separate the two, is the principle used in a still.
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/make-your-own-ethanol2.htm

I THINK that an open container of wine will lose its alcohol content at a faster rate than its water content. But I'm not 100% certain. This however, would make an simple experiment. Just pour some wine into ana pot and raise temp to about 100 degress and wait. Now with experiment continue to check SG with Hydrometer. when it stop changing the alcohol should be gone


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually I believe hes talking about when cooking like in distilling. Alcohol will boil out before water will. It starts to boil at about 173.3* while water at 212* That is how you distill alc.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

Why not just get your favorite juice and keg it. Now its carbonated, bubbly and free flowing. If I could of had this when I was a kid I would have been in heaven. Even in the summer (yeah whats that) I would enjoy this if it worked while working outside.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2010)

Dugger said:


> I have no idea how to make alcohol free wine, but it must be possible to make low alcohol wine. I'm wondering if it might be something like making root beer. Perhaps if the sugar content of the must or juice was low enough, you could mix the juice and yeast and bottle right away - from what I understand, the fermentation begins, reaches a certain point and the resulting pressure in the bottle then kills the yeast. You would have a low alcohol but carbonated wine - I suppose this is like priming beer as well.



That is dangerously wrong. The pressure in the bottle will not kill the yeast, it will keep fermenting until the yeast run out of sugar or the bottle breaks. You'll create a lot of bottle bombs.

With root beer, you leave the bottles out for a week to carbonate then you refrigerate them to make the yeast go dormant. If you let said bottles of root beer warm up again, they may restart fermentation and blow up.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 7, 2010)

mmadmikes1 said:


> I THINK that an open container of wine will lose its alcohol content at a faster rate than its water content. But I'm not 100% certain. This however, would make an simple experiment. Just pour some wine into ana pot and raise temp to about 100 degress and wait. Now with experiment continue to check SG with Hydrometer. when it stop changing the alcohol should be gone



Interesting... so if you did that, then added water back in to compensate for the water lost with the alcohol, you'd theoretically have alcohol-free wine. I can't imagine it would be very good, though, after both the exposure to air while evaporating the alcohol away and the heating process.

Could be a fun experiment for someone, though. Hell, I might try it sometime for grins.


----------



## Julie (Jan 7, 2010)

TheTooth said:


> ...... With root beer, you leave the bottles out for a week to carbonate then you refrigerate them to make the yeast go dormant. If you let said bottles of root beer warm up again, they may restart fermentation and blow up.



Oho, my brother and I when we were kids use to make root beer soda, with the help of our Mom. I have no idea how we did it. We never kept it cold, it was placed on their sides in the basement and when we would open a bottle we would have to place it in the sink because when we opened it the fiz would shoot to the ceiling! By George no wonder we liked that stuff!

Julie


----------



## Dugger (Jan 7, 2010)

TheTooth said:


> That is dangerously wrong. The pressure in the bottle will not kill the yeast, it will keep fermenting until the yeast run out of sugar or the bottle breaks. You'll create a lot of bottle bombs.
> 
> With root beer, you leave the bottles out for a week to carbonate then you refrigerate them to make the yeast go dormant. If you let said bottles of root beer warm up again, they may restart fermentation and blow up.



Tooth - thanks for correcting me on this; it seems I was given some faulty info ( should have checked it out more thoroughly). I had made some ginger beer a while ago so I just went and checked and fortunately the remaining bottles are in all in a refrigerator.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Tooth - thanks for correcting me on this; it seems I was given some faulty info ( should have checked it out more thoroughly). I had made some ginger beer a while ago so I just went and checked and fortunately the remaining bottles are in all in a refrigerator.



No worries. I wasn't trying to call you out on that. I just wanted to make sure nobody tried it and got hurt.


----------



## Mud (Jan 8, 2010)

Alcohol free wines are made by distilling the alcohol off under vacuum. The vacuum lowers the boiling temp and the wine suffers little or no damage. But it's a felony, so it's kind of irrelevant. By the time you cooked off all the alc at a boil it would taste bad. 

Maybe you could just try to mail order some alcohol free wine. I've seen it in the grocery stores here but haven't tried it. That bit above about being .5% is spot on. Not sure it's safe anyway. Better ask the doc before anything else. 

Congrats on the baby.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2010)

Mud said:


> Alcohol free wines are made by distilling the alcohol off under vacuum. The vacuum lowers the boiling temp and the wine suffers little or no damage. But it's a felony, so it's kind of irrelevant. By the time you cooked off all the alc at a boil it would taste bad.
> 
> Maybe you could just try to mail order some alcohol free wine. I've seen it in the grocery stores here but haven't tried it. That bit above about being .5% is spot on. Not sure it's safe anyway. Better ask the doc before anything else.
> 
> Congrats on the baby.



Thanks, Mud. That will save me waisting any wine in a fruitless experiment. I think my wife misses the idea of wine more than the wine itself. She makes sodas that we keg and she's been pouring soda into a wine glass with dinner, which seems to be making her happy enough for now.


----------



## Mud (Jan 8, 2010)

That's funny.My wife only drinks soda when she's pregnant, and it's because she misses her wine.


----------



## TheTooth (Jan 8, 2010)

I'll have to tell my wife that, so she doesn't think she's the only one.


----------



## arcticsid (Jan 9, 2010)

Both of you guys quit it!!!! You know who you are! LOL

I too would think the only way would be to evaporate the alcohol out, but as everyone else said you end up with juice.

I too have made root beer in the old days and it would quite frankly kick your ashes.

I am wondering why this poster is asking, are they not allowed to make alcohol, and just like the taste. It seems to me that the addition of alcohol is what adds to a wines "signature"

I too, have had N/A beer, never heard of N/A wine, but if this is a question of legality, at some point you would have to make it with alcohol before removing it.

Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I noticed Naxxy is from Africa a lot of Africains are also Muslim and alcohol is forbidden. maybe he is just trying to figure out how to have his cake and eat it to.The laws in his country may be and are probably completely different than any of ours


----------



## Robrose77 (Jan 9, 2010)

*i have sucessfully made a alcohol free hefeweizen beer...wine is easy*

like any alcoholic beverage you just need to heat it to the point where the alcohol boils, which is less than water. Alcohol boils at 170 i believe, what i did is put a big metal pot in an oven and heat to that temperature...you will notice at first a strong alcohol smell coming off, that is the alcohol evaporating...do it until you minimize the smell as much as possible leaving only a fermented wine or beer behind with very little alcohol. some water wil lboil off too so top you wine or brew. I came across an article on how to do this when i was looking to make some homade beer for some of the church staff that enjoyed beer but took an oath not to drink alcohol...its a great alternative.....dont know how wine would turn out though


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jan 10, 2010)

The Food Network had a neat special on how Sutter Hill removes the alcohol from their wine. They call their low alcohol wine Fre'. I had some white zin last fall and it was very good. They wouldn't divulge their secret on TV but it didn't look like an evaporation set-up.


----------



## upper (Jan 10, 2010)

Naxxy is alright,I sent him some stuff through the mail.He is sending a check with a little extra for my time.I would say not a bad deal!....Upper


----------



## amandacarlson (Jan 13, 2010)

*non alcohol*

in sweden they drink it for christmas , some of them are 0 alcohol , other are 2 % or so , they are really tasty and are called Glögg , it is like a sweet wine with a lot of flavours , but they drink it warm


----------

